# how I make a funny dog collar?



## lutinamatista13 (Jan 17, 2014)

hi PET LOVERS!

I'm new on petforum website, and I'm a bit little lost , I'd like to know how I can make a nice dog collar for my doggie Toa. She is a English Spaniel Cocker and is 13 years. I've had a look some websites on Internet, but I'd like someone to tell me any advice. Thanks in advance


----------

